
How to complain about Go - eatonphil
https://medium.com/@divan/how-to-complain-about-go-349013e06d24#.q6x2uef97
======
Tomte
So... complaining about the perceived low quality of Go criticism by launching
ad hominem attacks against users of other popular languages?

Classy.

------
MLApprentice
This article feels way too opinionated.

